# Nissan Skyline GTR pearl white with Wolf's Chemicals



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi boys and girls! Here's a wicked Skyline GTR I finished yesterday and the color is just fabulous... pearl white! I don't know about you, but I haven't seen one in this color yet! I didn't get many pictures of the detail process, as it was about -8 outside and it had just started to snow before I arrived . Here's the products I used >>

- Pre-wash with Wolf's active snow foam (still under development)
- Wash with Wolf's Chemicals WS-1N "White Satin" shampoo 1:500 dilution 
- Wheel detox with Wolf's WF-1P "Brake Duster", followed by WF-1NT nano wheel cleaner to give the base coat for the nano rim sealant 
- Clay with Wolf's WC-1F fine clay and WC-1L "Pink Slip" clay lube
- Wheel wells with Wolf's WT-2N "The Outsider" APC 1:4 dilution
- Polish with Wolf's WP-5N and a polishing pad via Dodo Buff Daddy DA
- LSP Wolf's WP-0N "New Moon" liquid carnauba wax

You can't see it in this picture, but the snow was starting to come down pretty hard!










Picking up the defects was quite difficult on this paint, but I managed to capture the gist of it. I settled with Wolf's WP-5N because mixed in with the hazing were quite a bit of deep scratches from when they washed it at the dealership... they used a water-blade :wall:!!




























The rest is just porn . Enjoy!!



























































































I managed to catch the pearl color in this picture... fantastic!!




























Thanks for reading and to all the Playboy subscribers, thanks for "reading"!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Great job! You captured the pearl in the paint beautifully :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

nice results


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

You have a product called "pink slip", you're brave. :lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good, see alot of white GTR's if im honest.


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks fantastic


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Jess, nice setup too.............:thumb:


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

If I put my hands on this machine I wouldn't give it back


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Who´s the man now ? 


You are :thumb:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Very Nice....:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

rob929 said:


> Great job! You captured the pearl in the paint beautifully :thumb:


Thanks Rob!



prokopas said:


> nice results


Thanks!



EastUpperGooner said:


> You have a product called "pink slip", you're brave. :lol:


Thanks ! I guess it can be misconstrued! Actually it _is_ a lubrication... just thought of that !



Scrim-1- said:


> Looks good, see alot of white GTR's if im honest.


Thanks! Well we don't have a lot of them here!



Yun_says said:


> Looks fantastic


Thanks Yun!



HC1001 said:


> Great work Jess, nice setup too.............:thumb:


Thank you Howard!



witcher said:


> If I put my hands on this machine I wouldn't give it back


Thanks! It was hard for me to let it go, too! We'll be taking it to the ring together in Slovakia in the Spring... can't wait for that!!!



Racer said:


> Who´s the man now ?
> 
> You are :thumb:


No way, that would STILL be you, my friend :thumb:!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work Jesse :thumb: not sure whether to go for the nano sealant or the new moon wax now


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> cracking work Jesse :thumb: not sure whether to go for the nano sealant or the new moon wax now


Thanks Kev! Well They give two different kinds of shine... the nano is a very "crisp" shine (not talking about chips )... sort of glassy if you will, but the nuba is the "glowing" LSP... though decision as they can't be used together!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well, my cars white (not pearl though) which looks good with werkstat on it so i'll go nano probably, and i might give the wax a try on more solid cars


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

That look's really crisp,good job

these car's are the Jekyl and Hyde of fast car's,i love them


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks great:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks great Jesse, and a trip to the ring to look forward to in it, now your just trying to make us all jealous 

So it lived upto expectations as I know you were looking forward to this detail?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

paulmc08 said:


> That look's really crisp,good job
> 
> these car's are the Jekyl and Hyde of fast car's,i love them


Thanks! Yep and for the $$ you can't get more of a beast than that!!



"SkY" said:


> looks great:thumb:


Thanks!



Waxamomo said:


> Looks great Jesse, and a trip to the ring to look forward to in it, now your just trying to make us all jealous
> 
> So it lived upto expectations as I know you were looking forward to this detail?


Thanks Chris!  Will make a video !


----------



## barry theal (Dec 8, 2010)

Came out very nice Jesse! Looks great


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work mate


----------

